# Ecopistas/Ecovias



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista*

Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista

O desactivado troço ferroviário Estremoz-Borba-Vila Viçosa, no distrito de Évora, com cerca de 17 quilómetros de extensão, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, de carácter turístico, num projecto que envolve os três municípios alentejanos e a REFER. 
O projecto vai ser desenvolvido numa parceria entre a Rede Ferroviária Nacional (REFER) e os três municípios, cabendo às autarquias elaborar uma candidatura aos fundos da União Europeia para comparticipação da obra, após a adjudicação do projecto, explicou à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Borba, Ângelo de Sá.

A iniciativa, segundo o autarca, pretende criar um circuito ciclável e pedonal, de carácter turístico, que promova a interligação entre os núcleos urbanos e locais de interesse histórico-cultural e ecológico e ao património ferroviário edificado.

O estudo prévio do projecto a desenvolver no ramal ferroviário prevê ainda um circuito de manutenção para velocípedes, com um percurso paralelo à ecopista, adiantou Ângelo de Sá.

O estudo prévio aponta ainda para o aproveitamento das estações de caminho-de-ferro e apeadeiros localizados nos três concelhos.

«Espera-se que a ecopista venha contribuir para promover o desenvolvimento integrado da região, o turismo, recreio e lazer ao ar livre e a recuperação de património em mau estado de conservação, no âmbito de um incentivo à conservação da natureza e valorização dos sistemas naturais existentes», disse.

Na primeira fase, a proposta de intervenção, segundo o autarca de Borba, consiste sobretudo na regularização do leito do canal ferroviário e pavimentação, assim como o tratamento dos cruzamentos e a instalação de equipamentos inerentes à segurança do percurso.

Na segunda fase, será contemplado o enquadramento paisagístico da via com a instalação de um coberto vegetal adequado, assim como a limpeza e controlo da vegetação em excesso.

Para o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Estremoz, José Alberto Fateixa, a ecopista vai permitir à população «usufruir de um espaço com condições para a prática desportiva em segurança», aproveitando a reutilização de uma linha de caminho-de-ferro abandonada.

«É um bom exemplo de um projecto entre municípios e também mais um atractivo do concelho para aqueles que nos visitam e apreciam o turismo de natureza», destacou o autarca.

Por seu turno, o presidente do município de Vila Viçosa, Manuel Condenado, referiu que se trata de «uma ideia excelente» a criação de «um corredor para as pessoas praticarem desporto em segurança».

O autarca realçou que o projecto pretende também valorizar o Museu do Mármore, que está instalado na antiga estação de caminho-de-ferro de Vila Viçosa, que servirá de ponto de partida para a ecopista e para circuitos urbanos.

Os três municípios estabeleceram já com a REFER protocolos de concessão de utilização de bens do domínio público ferroviário.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

03-02-2008 11:15:00


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Bem, é triste assistir ao enterro definitivo desta via férrea, entre outras, mas antes assim do que desaparecer ou ser tomada de assalto. 

Por exemplo, o troço do Ramal de Sines entre a Dalda e Sines tem uma parte que já é uma vala de descarga de uma vacaria, e os vizinhos simplesmente encolhem os ombros. Enfim, as pessoas têm aquilo por que lutam.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Enfim...


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:


São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


A piada disto tudo é que se a REFER seguir o exemplo da Adif espanhola o mais provavel é termos DUAS ecopistas de 700km cada uma ... porque na berma das linhas de AV fazem-se sempre estradas auxiliares ... :bash:


E por fim convem acrescentar que é completamente estupido a linha ser encerrada quando o "expectavel" seria que a renovassem e metessem comboios para lisboa "no minimo" de 1h em 1h pela linha renovada e LAV. hno:


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões 
Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....

E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


----------



## kraque69 (Jul 7, 2007)

sotavento said:


> É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Dou-te toda a razão... mas que infelizmente não serve para reabrir a linha hno:

Nunca percebi que raio de lobby anti-ferrovia se instalou neste país... hno: pode ser que daqui a 100 anos também façam uma ecopista na A1 :lol:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

JMFA said:


> Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões
> Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
> ... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....
> 
> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


^^ Pura DEMAGOGIA ... 


A "extensão" das propriedades faz com que se construam AUTOESTRADAS no meio do mato ... e com que se construam estradas IP de 1+1 PARTINDO a via antiga para que NINGUEM LA POSSA PASSAR ... e depois metem 1 estradeca de terra batida de cada lado duma vedação ... e com que nas 1001 estradas secundárias NEM BERMA POSSA EXISTIR.

E depois cortam-se as linhas e comboio para meter "ecopistas" ... 


E vivam os lobbies neste pais ... 


A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

sotavento said:


> São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


:rofl:



JMFA said:


> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico. 



sotavento said:


> A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


Ehhhh grande confusão. Concordo contigo quanto à ferrovia clássica: foi parcialmente e injustamente "abandonada". Mas isso não tem nada a ver com o investimento em transportes publicos urbanos e de massas ou em Alta Velocidade. Os 3 são conciliáveis.


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Sky11 said:


> :rofl:
> Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico.


depende... muitas vezes os caminhos paralelos são também utilizados como serventias rurais e por isso do lado de fora da vedação... viva as ciclovias/ecopistas alentejanas!


----------



## emarques (Jan 30, 2008)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Os mais "evoluídos" são sem dúvida Ponte-do-Lima. Aí conseguiram fazer a transformação de uma via férrea que nunca teve carris instalados em ecovia, enquanto que nos outros sítios andam a "desperdiçar dinheiro" a instalar carris que depois levantam outra vez.

O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

O ideal teria sido reabrir a linha :yes:... Mas ao menos que não caia em abandono!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Transformação do Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão em Ecopista*

Ramal de Famalicão vai ser transformado em ecopista

António Valente | 21.08.2009
Imprimir | Comentar | Enviar a um amigo
O Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão, que ligava esta localidade á Póvoa de Varzim, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, num investimento superior a 3 milhões de Euros. A obra, que contempla a requalificação do traçado e das estações e a iluminação ao longo do percurso entre o centro da cidade da Póvoa e a localidade de Balasar, num total de 18 quilómetros, já foi aprovada pelo executivo municipal da Póvoa.

Segundo Macedo Vieira, autarca da Póvoa de Varzim, este projecto será efectuado por fases, devido ao seu elevado custo, podendo os trabalhos começar já no próximo ano. A autarquia pagará uma renda anual à Rede Nacional Ferroviária, organismo que vai ceder a linha.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Preferia a reabilitação da linha para comboio. Era mais útil.


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Antes ecopistas que mato e serem usadas para automóveis e destruidas pura e simples.
Já percorri a ex-Linha do Dão na totalidade e a ex-Linha do Vouga, entre Sernada e Paradela; recentemente, graças a um incêndio em 2011, limpou uma vasta área de mato e árvores infestantes e a Camara Municipal, melhorou consideravelmente a via, não sendo necessário usar a EN16, muito perigosa.
É bom para a saúde, turismo e só custa no início, dado possuir pouca manutenção; estão a recuperar as habitações (estações) para aluguer e gerar emprego e dinheiro (excelente aposta); lógico que gostaria de ver um comboio a vapor, mas a CP não sabe explorar nada do género e não quer ter chatices dessa natureza; as Câmaras Municipais já estão mergulhadas em tantas dívidas que nem lhes dava para ter mais um encargo; as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Marnoto said:


> (...) as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


Tão verdade que até dói... hno:


----------



## mtao (Nov 12, 2009)

emarques said:


> O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Bom, acho que é melhor deixar as linhas abandonadas sem uso e os edifícios à mercê das intempéries e dos drogados, então.
:2cents:


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mtao said:


> E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


o que escreves prova que não andas de bicicleta e nunca puseste os pés nas Ecopistas.
Se fores percorrer a ecopista do Dão verás que o que afirmas está totalmente errado; tem muitos utilizadores durante todo o ano, quer de bicicleta, como a pé; foi um excelente investimento à semelhança do que se fez na vizinha Espanha; custos iniciais são avultados, mas podem ser diluidos com recuperação dos edifícios das estações entregá-las à exploração comercial às juntas de freguesia, como acontece com a estação de Lagoaça (Linha do Sabor) ou a estação de Figueiró.
O Bem estar do cidadão não pode ser contabilizado, ninguém consegue calcular o seu valor e este projecto é de aplaudir; num ponto tens razão, para se chegar às devidas ecopistas, é necessário o uso do automóvel, porque a CP coloca uma eternidade de entraves ao transporte de bicicletas nos seus comboios e algumas não têm qualquer tipo de ligação.
Espero e desejo, que transformem a Linha do Tâmega (Livração-Amarante-Arco de Baúlhe), Corgo (Régua-Vila Real), Sabor (T.Moncorvo-Miranda do Douro), Lamego (Régua-Lamego), Vouga (Paradela-Viseu) em ecopistas; isto sim, é um bom investimento.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista*

Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista

O desactivado troço ferroviário Estremoz-Borba-Vila Viçosa, no distrito de Évora, com cerca de 17 quilómetros de extensão, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, de carácter turístico, num projecto que envolve os três municípios alentejanos e a REFER. 
O projecto vai ser desenvolvido numa parceria entre a Rede Ferroviária Nacional (REFER) e os três municípios, cabendo às autarquias elaborar uma candidatura aos fundos da União Europeia para comparticipação da obra, após a adjudicação do projecto, explicou à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Borba, Ângelo de Sá.

A iniciativa, segundo o autarca, pretende criar um circuito ciclável e pedonal, de carácter turístico, que promova a interligação entre os núcleos urbanos e locais de interesse histórico-cultural e ecológico e ao património ferroviário edificado.

O estudo prévio do projecto a desenvolver no ramal ferroviário prevê ainda um circuito de manutenção para velocípedes, com um percurso paralelo à ecopista, adiantou Ângelo de Sá.

O estudo prévio aponta ainda para o aproveitamento das estações de caminho-de-ferro e apeadeiros localizados nos três concelhos.

«Espera-se que a ecopista venha contribuir para promover o desenvolvimento integrado da região, o turismo, recreio e lazer ao ar livre e a recuperação de património em mau estado de conservação, no âmbito de um incentivo à conservação da natureza e valorização dos sistemas naturais existentes», disse.

Na primeira fase, a proposta de intervenção, segundo o autarca de Borba, consiste sobretudo na regularização do leito do canal ferroviário e pavimentação, assim como o tratamento dos cruzamentos e a instalação de equipamentos inerentes à segurança do percurso.

Na segunda fase, será contemplado o enquadramento paisagístico da via com a instalação de um coberto vegetal adequado, assim como a limpeza e controlo da vegetação em excesso.

Para o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Estremoz, José Alberto Fateixa, a ecopista vai permitir à população «usufruir de um espaço com condições para a prática desportiva em segurança», aproveitando a reutilização de uma linha de caminho-de-ferro abandonada.

«É um bom exemplo de um projecto entre municípios e também mais um atractivo do concelho para aqueles que nos visitam e apreciam o turismo de natureza», destacou o autarca.

Por seu turno, o presidente do município de Vila Viçosa, Manuel Condenado, referiu que se trata de «uma ideia excelente» a criação de «um corredor para as pessoas praticarem desporto em segurança».

O autarca realçou que o projecto pretende também valorizar o Museu do Mármore, que está instalado na antiga estação de caminho-de-ferro de Vila Viçosa, que servirá de ponto de partida para a ecopista e para circuitos urbanos.

Os três municípios estabeleceram já com a REFER protocolos de concessão de utilização de bens do domínio público ferroviário.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

03-02-2008 11:15:00


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Bem, é triste assistir ao enterro definitivo desta via férrea, entre outras, mas antes assim do que desaparecer ou ser tomada de assalto. 

Por exemplo, o troço do Ramal de Sines entre a Dalda e Sines tem uma parte que já é uma vala de descarga de uma vacaria, e os vizinhos simplesmente encolhem os ombros. Enfim, as pessoas têm aquilo por que lutam.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Enfim...


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:


São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


A piada disto tudo é que se a REFER seguir o exemplo da Adif espanhola o mais provavel é termos DUAS ecopistas de 700km cada uma ... porque na berma das linhas de AV fazem-se sempre estradas auxiliares ... :bash:


E por fim convem acrescentar que é completamente estupido a linha ser encerrada quando o "expectavel" seria que a renovassem e metessem comboios para lisboa "no minimo" de 1h em 1h pela linha renovada e LAV. hno:


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões 
Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....

E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


----------



## kraque69 (Jul 7, 2007)

sotavento said:


> É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Dou-te toda a razão... mas que infelizmente não serve para reabrir a linha hno:

Nunca percebi que raio de lobby anti-ferrovia se instalou neste país... hno: pode ser que daqui a 100 anos também façam uma ecopista na A1 :lol:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

JMFA said:


> Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões
> Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
> ... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....
> 
> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


^^ Pura DEMAGOGIA ... 


A "extensão" das propriedades faz com que se construam AUTOESTRADAS no meio do mato ... e com que se construam estradas IP de 1+1 PARTINDO a via antiga para que NINGUEM LA POSSA PASSAR ... e depois metem 1 estradeca de terra batida de cada lado duma vedação ... e com que nas 1001 estradas secundárias NEM BERMA POSSA EXISTIR.

E depois cortam-se as linhas e comboio para meter "ecopistas" ... 


E vivam os lobbies neste pais ... 


A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

sotavento said:


> São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


:rofl:



JMFA said:


> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico. 



sotavento said:


> A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


Ehhhh grande confusão. Concordo contigo quanto à ferrovia clássica: foi parcialmente e injustamente "abandonada". Mas isso não tem nada a ver com o investimento em transportes publicos urbanos e de massas ou em Alta Velocidade. Os 3 são conciliáveis.


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Sky11 said:


> :rofl:
> Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico.


depende... muitas vezes os caminhos paralelos são também utilizados como serventias rurais e por isso do lado de fora da vedação... viva as ciclovias/ecopistas alentejanas!


----------



## emarques (Jan 30, 2008)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Os mais "evoluídos" são sem dúvida Ponte-do-Lima. Aí conseguiram fazer a transformação de uma via férrea que nunca teve carris instalados em ecovia, enquanto que nos outros sítios andam a "desperdiçar dinheiro" a instalar carris que depois levantam outra vez.

O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

O ideal teria sido reabrir a linha :yes:... Mas ao menos que não caia em abandono!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Transformação do Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão em Ecopista*

Ramal de Famalicão vai ser transformado em ecopista

António Valente | 21.08.2009
Imprimir | Comentar | Enviar a um amigo
O Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão, que ligava esta localidade á Póvoa de Varzim, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, num investimento superior a 3 milhões de Euros. A obra, que contempla a requalificação do traçado e das estações e a iluminação ao longo do percurso entre o centro da cidade da Póvoa e a localidade de Balasar, num total de 18 quilómetros, já foi aprovada pelo executivo municipal da Póvoa.

Segundo Macedo Vieira, autarca da Póvoa de Varzim, este projecto será efectuado por fases, devido ao seu elevado custo, podendo os trabalhos começar já no próximo ano. A autarquia pagará uma renda anual à Rede Nacional Ferroviária, organismo que vai ceder a linha.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Preferia a reabilitação da linha para comboio. Era mais útil.


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Antes ecopistas que mato e serem usadas para automóveis e destruidas pura e simples.
Já percorri a ex-Linha do Dão na totalidade e a ex-Linha do Vouga, entre Sernada e Paradela; recentemente, graças a um incêndio em 2011, limpou uma vasta área de mato e árvores infestantes e a Camara Municipal, melhorou consideravelmente a via, não sendo necessário usar a EN16, muito perigosa.
É bom para a saúde, turismo e só custa no início, dado possuir pouca manutenção; estão a recuperar as habitações (estações) para aluguer e gerar emprego e dinheiro (excelente aposta); lógico que gostaria de ver um comboio a vapor, mas a CP não sabe explorar nada do género e não quer ter chatices dessa natureza; as Câmaras Municipais já estão mergulhadas em tantas dívidas que nem lhes dava para ter mais um encargo; as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Marnoto said:


> (...) as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


Tão verdade que até dói... hno:


----------



## mtao (Nov 12, 2009)

emarques said:


> O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Bom, acho que é melhor deixar as linhas abandonadas sem uso e os edifícios à mercê das intempéries e dos drogados, então.
:2cents:


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mtao said:


> E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


o que escreves prova que não andas de bicicleta e nunca puseste os pés nas Ecopistas.
Se fores percorrer a ecopista do Dão verás que o que afirmas está totalmente errado; tem muitos utilizadores durante todo o ano, quer de bicicleta, como a pé; foi um excelente investimento à semelhança do que se fez na vizinha Espanha; custos iniciais são avultados, mas podem ser diluidos com recuperação dos edifícios das estações entregá-las à exploração comercial às juntas de freguesia, como acontece com a estação de Lagoaça (Linha do Sabor) ou a estação de Figueiró.
O Bem estar do cidadão não pode ser contabilizado, ninguém consegue calcular o seu valor e este projecto é de aplaudir; num ponto tens razão, para se chegar às devidas ecopistas, é necessário o uso do automóvel, porque a CP coloca uma eternidade de entraves ao transporte de bicicletas nos seus comboios e algumas não têm qualquer tipo de ligação.
Espero e desejo, que transformem a Linha do Tâmega (Livração-Amarante-Arco de Baúlhe), Corgo (Régua-Vila Real), Sabor (T.Moncorvo-Miranda do Douro), Lamego (Régua-Lamego), Vouga (Paradela-Viseu) em ecopistas; isto sim, é um bom investimento.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista*

Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista

O desactivado troço ferroviário Estremoz-Borba-Vila Viçosa, no distrito de Évora, com cerca de 17 quilómetros de extensão, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, de carácter turístico, num projecto que envolve os três municípios alentejanos e a REFER. 
O projecto vai ser desenvolvido numa parceria entre a Rede Ferroviária Nacional (REFER) e os três municípios, cabendo às autarquias elaborar uma candidatura aos fundos da União Europeia para comparticipação da obra, após a adjudicação do projecto, explicou à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Borba, Ângelo de Sá.

A iniciativa, segundo o autarca, pretende criar um circuito ciclável e pedonal, de carácter turístico, que promova a interligação entre os núcleos urbanos e locais de interesse histórico-cultural e ecológico e ao património ferroviário edificado.

O estudo prévio do projecto a desenvolver no ramal ferroviário prevê ainda um circuito de manutenção para velocípedes, com um percurso paralelo à ecopista, adiantou Ângelo de Sá.

O estudo prévio aponta ainda para o aproveitamento das estações de caminho-de-ferro e apeadeiros localizados nos três concelhos.

«Espera-se que a ecopista venha contribuir para promover o desenvolvimento integrado da região, o turismo, recreio e lazer ao ar livre e a recuperação de património em mau estado de conservação, no âmbito de um incentivo à conservação da natureza e valorização dos sistemas naturais existentes», disse.

Na primeira fase, a proposta de intervenção, segundo o autarca de Borba, consiste sobretudo na regularização do leito do canal ferroviário e pavimentação, assim como o tratamento dos cruzamentos e a instalação de equipamentos inerentes à segurança do percurso.

Na segunda fase, será contemplado o enquadramento paisagístico da via com a instalação de um coberto vegetal adequado, assim como a limpeza e controlo da vegetação em excesso.

Para o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Estremoz, José Alberto Fateixa, a ecopista vai permitir à população «usufruir de um espaço com condições para a prática desportiva em segurança», aproveitando a reutilização de uma linha de caminho-de-ferro abandonada.

«É um bom exemplo de um projecto entre municípios e também mais um atractivo do concelho para aqueles que nos visitam e apreciam o turismo de natureza», destacou o autarca.

Por seu turno, o presidente do município de Vila Viçosa, Manuel Condenado, referiu que se trata de «uma ideia excelente» a criação de «um corredor para as pessoas praticarem desporto em segurança».

O autarca realçou que o projecto pretende também valorizar o Museu do Mármore, que está instalado na antiga estação de caminho-de-ferro de Vila Viçosa, que servirá de ponto de partida para a ecopista e para circuitos urbanos.

Os três municípios estabeleceram já com a REFER protocolos de concessão de utilização de bens do domínio público ferroviário.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

03-02-2008 11:15:00


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Bem, é triste assistir ao enterro definitivo desta via férrea, entre outras, mas antes assim do que desaparecer ou ser tomada de assalto. 

Por exemplo, o troço do Ramal de Sines entre a Dalda e Sines tem uma parte que já é uma vala de descarga de uma vacaria, e os vizinhos simplesmente encolhem os ombros. Enfim, as pessoas têm aquilo por que lutam.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Enfim...


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:


São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


A piada disto tudo é que se a REFER seguir o exemplo da Adif espanhola o mais provavel é termos DUAS ecopistas de 700km cada uma ... porque na berma das linhas de AV fazem-se sempre estradas auxiliares ... :bash:


E por fim convem acrescentar que é completamente estupido a linha ser encerrada quando o "expectavel" seria que a renovassem e metessem comboios para lisboa "no minimo" de 1h em 1h pela linha renovada e LAV. hno:


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões 
Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....

E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


----------



## kraque69 (Jul 7, 2007)

sotavento said:


> É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Dou-te toda a razão... mas que infelizmente não serve para reabrir a linha hno:

Nunca percebi que raio de lobby anti-ferrovia se instalou neste país... hno: pode ser que daqui a 100 anos também façam uma ecopista na A1 :lol:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

JMFA said:


> Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões
> Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
> ... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....
> 
> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


^^ Pura DEMAGOGIA ... 


A "extensão" das propriedades faz com que se construam AUTOESTRADAS no meio do mato ... e com que se construam estradas IP de 1+1 PARTINDO a via antiga para que NINGUEM LA POSSA PASSAR ... e depois metem 1 estradeca de terra batida de cada lado duma vedação ... e com que nas 1001 estradas secundárias NEM BERMA POSSA EXISTIR.

E depois cortam-se as linhas e comboio para meter "ecopistas" ... 


E vivam os lobbies neste pais ... 


A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

sotavento said:


> São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


:rofl:



JMFA said:


> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico. 



sotavento said:


> A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


Ehhhh grande confusão. Concordo contigo quanto à ferrovia clássica: foi parcialmente e injustamente "abandonada". Mas isso não tem nada a ver com o investimento em transportes publicos urbanos e de massas ou em Alta Velocidade. Os 3 são conciliáveis.


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Sky11 said:


> :rofl:
> Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico.


depende... muitas vezes os caminhos paralelos são também utilizados como serventias rurais e por isso do lado de fora da vedação... viva as ciclovias/ecopistas alentejanas!


----------



## emarques (Jan 30, 2008)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Os mais "evoluídos" são sem dúvida Ponte-do-Lima. Aí conseguiram fazer a transformação de uma via férrea que nunca teve carris instalados em ecovia, enquanto que nos outros sítios andam a "desperdiçar dinheiro" a instalar carris que depois levantam outra vez.

O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

O ideal teria sido reabrir a linha :yes:... Mas ao menos que não caia em abandono!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Transformação do Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão em Ecopista*

Ramal de Famalicão vai ser transformado em ecopista

António Valente | 21.08.2009
Imprimir | Comentar | Enviar a um amigo
O Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão, que ligava esta localidade á Póvoa de Varzim, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, num investimento superior a 3 milhões de Euros. A obra, que contempla a requalificação do traçado e das estações e a iluminação ao longo do percurso entre o centro da cidade da Póvoa e a localidade de Balasar, num total de 18 quilómetros, já foi aprovada pelo executivo municipal da Póvoa.

Segundo Macedo Vieira, autarca da Póvoa de Varzim, este projecto será efectuado por fases, devido ao seu elevado custo, podendo os trabalhos começar já no próximo ano. A autarquia pagará uma renda anual à Rede Nacional Ferroviária, organismo que vai ceder a linha.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Preferia a reabilitação da linha para comboio. Era mais útil.


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Antes ecopistas que mato e serem usadas para automóveis e destruidas pura e simples.
Já percorri a ex-Linha do Dão na totalidade e a ex-Linha do Vouga, entre Sernada e Paradela; recentemente, graças a um incêndio em 2011, limpou uma vasta área de mato e árvores infestantes e a Camara Municipal, melhorou consideravelmente a via, não sendo necessário usar a EN16, muito perigosa.
É bom para a saúde, turismo e só custa no início, dado possuir pouca manutenção; estão a recuperar as habitações (estações) para aluguer e gerar emprego e dinheiro (excelente aposta); lógico que gostaria de ver um comboio a vapor, mas a CP não sabe explorar nada do género e não quer ter chatices dessa natureza; as Câmaras Municipais já estão mergulhadas em tantas dívidas que nem lhes dava para ter mais um encargo; as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Marnoto said:


> (...) as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


Tão verdade que até dói... hno:


----------



## mtao (Nov 12, 2009)

emarques said:


> O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Bom, acho que é melhor deixar as linhas abandonadas sem uso e os edifícios à mercê das intempéries e dos drogados, então.
:2cents:


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mtao said:


> E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


o que escreves prova que não andas de bicicleta e nunca puseste os pés nas Ecopistas.
Se fores percorrer a ecopista do Dão verás que o que afirmas está totalmente errado; tem muitos utilizadores durante todo o ano, quer de bicicleta, como a pé; foi um excelente investimento à semelhança do que se fez na vizinha Espanha; custos iniciais são avultados, mas podem ser diluidos com recuperação dos edifícios das estações entregá-las à exploração comercial às juntas de freguesia, como acontece com a estação de Lagoaça (Linha do Sabor) ou a estação de Figueiró.
O Bem estar do cidadão não pode ser contabilizado, ninguém consegue calcular o seu valor e este projecto é de aplaudir; num ponto tens razão, para se chegar às devidas ecopistas, é necessário o uso do automóvel, porque a CP coloca uma eternidade de entraves ao transporte de bicicletas nos seus comboios e algumas não têm qualquer tipo de ligação.
Espero e desejo, que transformem a Linha do Tâmega (Livração-Amarante-Arco de Baúlhe), Corgo (Régua-Vila Real), Sabor (T.Moncorvo-Miranda do Douro), Lamego (Régua-Lamego), Vouga (Paradela-Viseu) em ecopistas; isto sim, é um bom investimento.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista*

Alentejo: Troço ferroviário transformado em ecopista

O desactivado troço ferroviário Estremoz-Borba-Vila Viçosa, no distrito de Évora, com cerca de 17 quilómetros de extensão, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, de carácter turístico, num projecto que envolve os três municípios alentejanos e a REFER. 
O projecto vai ser desenvolvido numa parceria entre a Rede Ferroviária Nacional (REFER) e os três municípios, cabendo às autarquias elaborar uma candidatura aos fundos da União Europeia para comparticipação da obra, após a adjudicação do projecto, explicou à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Borba, Ângelo de Sá.

A iniciativa, segundo o autarca, pretende criar um circuito ciclável e pedonal, de carácter turístico, que promova a interligação entre os núcleos urbanos e locais de interesse histórico-cultural e ecológico e ao património ferroviário edificado.

O estudo prévio do projecto a desenvolver no ramal ferroviário prevê ainda um circuito de manutenção para velocípedes, com um percurso paralelo à ecopista, adiantou Ângelo de Sá.

O estudo prévio aponta ainda para o aproveitamento das estações de caminho-de-ferro e apeadeiros localizados nos três concelhos.

«Espera-se que a ecopista venha contribuir para promover o desenvolvimento integrado da região, o turismo, recreio e lazer ao ar livre e a recuperação de património em mau estado de conservação, no âmbito de um incentivo à conservação da natureza e valorização dos sistemas naturais existentes», disse.

Na primeira fase, a proposta de intervenção, segundo o autarca de Borba, consiste sobretudo na regularização do leito do canal ferroviário e pavimentação, assim como o tratamento dos cruzamentos e a instalação de equipamentos inerentes à segurança do percurso.

Na segunda fase, será contemplado o enquadramento paisagístico da via com a instalação de um coberto vegetal adequado, assim como a limpeza e controlo da vegetação em excesso.

Para o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Estremoz, José Alberto Fateixa, a ecopista vai permitir à população «usufruir de um espaço com condições para a prática desportiva em segurança», aproveitando a reutilização de uma linha de caminho-de-ferro abandonada.

«É um bom exemplo de um projecto entre municípios e também mais um atractivo do concelho para aqueles que nos visitam e apreciam o turismo de natureza», destacou o autarca.

Por seu turno, o presidente do município de Vila Viçosa, Manuel Condenado, referiu que se trata de «uma ideia excelente» a criação de «um corredor para as pessoas praticarem desporto em segurança».

O autarca realçou que o projecto pretende também valorizar o Museu do Mármore, que está instalado na antiga estação de caminho-de-ferro de Vila Viçosa, que servirá de ponto de partida para a ecopista e para circuitos urbanos.

Os três municípios estabeleceram já com a REFER protocolos de concessão de utilização de bens do domínio público ferroviário.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

03-02-2008 11:15:00


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Bem, é triste assistir ao enterro definitivo desta via férrea, entre outras, mas antes assim do que desaparecer ou ser tomada de assalto. 

Por exemplo, o troço do Ramal de Sines entre a Dalda e Sines tem uma parte que já é uma vala de descarga de uma vacaria, e os vizinhos simplesmente encolhem os ombros. Enfim, as pessoas têm aquilo por que lutam.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


----------



## encarnado (Nov 6, 2007)

Enfim...


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:


São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


A piada disto tudo é que se a REFER seguir o exemplo da Adif espanhola o mais provavel é termos DUAS ecopistas de 700km cada uma ... porque na berma das linhas de AV fazem-se sempre estradas auxiliares ... :bash:


E por fim convem acrescentar que é completamente estupido a linha ser encerrada quando o "expectavel" seria que a renovassem e metessem comboios para lisboa "no minimo" de 1h em 1h pela linha renovada e LAV. hno:


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões 
Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....

E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


----------



## kraque69 (Jul 7, 2007)

sotavento said:


> É este o futuro do pais ... pobres e a andar de bicicleta para ir tabalhar pro campo ... voltámos a 1900 malta. :banana:
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Dou-te toda a razão... mas que infelizmente não serve para reabrir a linha hno:

Nunca percebi que raio de lobby anti-ferrovia se instalou neste país... hno: pode ser que daqui a 100 anos também façam uma ecopista na A1 :lol:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

JMFA said:


> Muito bem! a transformação de ramais desactivados há dezenas de anos, em ciclovias é facil, barato e alegra multidões
> Ainda para mais no alentejo, onde a extensão das propriedades impede a existência de estradões que possam ser livremente utilizados por bicicleta...
> ... não percebo como se diz que a linha vai ser encerrada, quando a "linha" não existe.. nem travessas, nem carris, nada....
> 
> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


^^ Pura DEMAGOGIA ... 


A "extensão" das propriedades faz com que se construam AUTOESTRADAS no meio do mato ... e com que se construam estradas IP de 1+1 PARTINDO a via antiga para que NINGUEM LA POSSA PASSAR ... e depois metem 1 estradeca de terra batida de cada lado duma vedação ... e com que nas 1001 estradas secundárias NEM BERMA POSSA EXISTIR.

E depois cortam-se as linhas e comboio para meter "ecopistas" ... 


E vivam os lobbies neste pais ... 


A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

sotavento said:


> São apenas 25km e num extremo fica a "futura" linha do "Elefante Branco" chamado AVEP ... A VÊR o ELEFANTE PASSAR!!!! :lol:


:rofl:



JMFA said:


> E se o facto da LAV ter caminhos paralelos na sua extensão, servirá a alguns como ciclovia, força! mas as AE também têm caminhos paralelos!


Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico. 



sotavento said:


> A linha de Mora deveria estar a funcionar ainda hoje em dia ... aliás deveriam todas estar a funcionar ... e algumas mais deveriam ter sido ja´construidas ... mas a "moda" agora é fazer electricos nas cidades e chamar-lhes metro e depois meterem comboios no meio do mato (que foi a desculpa que utilizaram para encerrar as outras linhas em primeiro lugar) e chamar-lhes TGV. :cheers:


Ehhhh grande confusão. Concordo contigo quanto à ferrovia clássica: foi parcialmente e injustamente "abandonada". Mas isso não tem nada a ver com o investimento em transportes publicos urbanos e de massas ou em Alta Velocidade. Os 3 são conciliáveis.


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

Sky11 said:


> :rofl:
> Acho que os caminhos paralelos são entre-vedações, ou seja, sem acesso ao publico.


depende... muitas vezes os caminhos paralelos são também utilizados como serventias rurais e por isso do lado de fora da vedação... viva as ciclovias/ecopistas alentejanas!


----------



## emarques (Jan 30, 2008)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Os mais "evoluídos" são sem dúvida Ponte-do-Lima. Aí conseguiram fazer a transformação de uma via férrea que nunca teve carris instalados em ecovia, enquanto que nos outros sítios andam a "desperdiçar dinheiro" a instalar carris que depois levantam outra vez.

O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

O ideal teria sido reabrir a linha :yes:... Mas ao menos que não caia em abandono!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

*Transformação do Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão em Ecopista*

Ramal de Famalicão vai ser transformado em ecopista

António Valente | 21.08.2009
Imprimir | Comentar | Enviar a um amigo
O Ramal Ferroviário de Famalicão, que ligava esta localidade á Póvoa de Varzim, vai ser transformado numa ecopista, num investimento superior a 3 milhões de Euros. A obra, que contempla a requalificação do traçado e das estações e a iluminação ao longo do percurso entre o centro da cidade da Póvoa e a localidade de Balasar, num total de 18 quilómetros, já foi aprovada pelo executivo municipal da Póvoa.

Segundo Macedo Vieira, autarca da Póvoa de Varzim, este projecto será efectuado por fases, devido ao seu elevado custo, podendo os trabalhos começar já no próximo ano. A autarquia pagará uma renda anual à Rede Nacional Ferroviária, organismo que vai ceder a linha.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Preferia a reabilitação da linha para comboio. Era mais útil.


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mynuster said:


> já começa a ser tradiçao transformarem as linhas de via ferrea desactivadas em ecopistas..


Antes ecopistas que mato e serem usadas para automóveis e destruidas pura e simples.
Já percorri a ex-Linha do Dão na totalidade e a ex-Linha do Vouga, entre Sernada e Paradela; recentemente, graças a um incêndio em 2011, limpou uma vasta área de mato e árvores infestantes e a Camara Municipal, melhorou consideravelmente a via, não sendo necessário usar a EN16, muito perigosa.
É bom para a saúde, turismo e só custa no início, dado possuir pouca manutenção; estão a recuperar as habitações (estações) para aluguer e gerar emprego e dinheiro (excelente aposta); lógico que gostaria de ver um comboio a vapor, mas a CP não sabe explorar nada do género e não quer ter chatices dessa natureza; as Câmaras Municipais já estão mergulhadas em tantas dívidas que nem lhes dava para ter mais um encargo; as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Marnoto said:


> (...) as colectividades de amigos da ferrovia nada fazem, senão guerriarem-se entre elas e brincarem aos comboios de maquetas e de papel....é lastimável, mas é um problema de sociedade e de mentalidade do português.


Tão verdade que até dói... hno:


----------



## mtao (Nov 12, 2009)

emarques said:


> O problema destas ecovias é que parece que se esquecem que a coisa depois precisa de manutenção... Bom, não é só no caso das ecovias que se esquecem das necessidades de manutenção.


E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


----------



## Rodolfo Dias (Jan 31, 2011)

Bom, acho que é melhor deixar as linhas abandonadas sem uso e os edifícios à mercê das intempéries e dos drogados, então.
:2cents:


----------



## Marnoto (Nov 17, 2011)

mtao said:


> E não só manutenção (100% correcto). Estas ciclopistas são um autêntico desperdício de dinheiro público em projectos ruinosos. A capitação do investimento que é realizado (milhares de Euros para meia-dúzia de ciclistas por dia nos poucos Kms adjacentes às povoações) é uma anedota completa. Sujeita a um mero exercício de análise de custo-benefício, nenhuma destas ciclopistas teriam hipóteses de materialização. Depois, de "eco" nada têm. Pelo contrário: para se aceder aos sítios remotos onde elas passam, e onde por coincidência o transporte público se extinguiu com o fim do serviço ferroviário, é necessário recorrer a deslocações de automóvel completamente espúrias. As ciclopistas são autênticas "Vias Negras" e incentivos à emissão indirecta de CO2 e NOX. Ninguém que de boa fé apoia o transporte ferroviário pode alguma vez identificar-se com tamanha aberração.


o que escreves prova que não andas de bicicleta e nunca puseste os pés nas Ecopistas.
Se fores percorrer a ecopista do Dão verás que o que afirmas está totalmente errado; tem muitos utilizadores durante todo o ano, quer de bicicleta, como a pé; foi um excelente investimento à semelhança do que se fez na vizinha Espanha; custos iniciais são avultados, mas podem ser diluidos com recuperação dos edifícios das estações entregá-las à exploração comercial às juntas de freguesia, como acontece com a estação de Lagoaça (Linha do Sabor) ou a estação de Figueiró.
O Bem estar do cidadão não pode ser contabilizado, ninguém consegue calcular o seu valor e este projecto é de aplaudir; num ponto tens razão, para se chegar às devidas ecopistas, é necessário o uso do automóvel, porque a CP coloca uma eternidade de entraves ao transporte de bicicletas nos seus comboios e algumas não têm qualquer tipo de ligação.
Espero e desejo, que transformem a Linha do Tâmega (Livração-Amarante-Arco de Baúlhe), Corgo (Régua-Vila Real), Sabor (T.Moncorvo-Miranda do Douro), Lamego (Régua-Lamego), Vouga (Paradela-Viseu) em ecopistas; isto sim, é um bom investimento.


----------

